# New F1 venue schedule..



## ezsce46 (Mar 7, 2002)

In 2004 we're racing in Shanghai and Bahrain, 2005 in Istanbul, then in Russia,’ Ecclestone added. ‘And it's possible that we then only have five or six races in central Europe.’ 


Does anyone know the dates for the new GPs? especially the Shanghai one. Time to plan a grand prix vacation.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

China and Russia I heard about, but Bahrain and Istanbul?


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

There is no schedule for 2004 season, you'll have to wait till the end of the upcoming season.

If those new races will be as exicting as the one in Sepang there is nothing to look forward to.

The race they should ditch is Hungaroring procession, but I hear they are making some changes to the track, probably nothing major tough.

I bet you that in 2006 when F1 goes tobacco free they'll come back to Europe.


----------



## ezsce46 (Mar 7, 2002)

PhilH said:


> *China and Russia I heard about, but Bahrain and Istanbul?  *


http://www.globalf1.net/news/99747521350451.php

http://www.newarabia.net/F1.htm

Pyongyang , and Baghdad will be next


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

If they design the new tracks correctly, they have the potential to be quite a bit _more_ exciting than some of the older circuits (like Monaco :tsk: ). Make the tracks really wide and design in some good passing zones...


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

PhilH said:


> *If they design the new tracks correctly, they have the potential to be quite a bit more exciting than some of the older circuits (like Monaco :tsk: ). Make the tracks really wide and design in some good passing zones... *


Have you ever seen Senna's qualifying lap of Monaco? It sure makes my heart rate to go up and my jaw drop.:yikes:

I actually love Monaco and find the races quite exciting. With new qualifying it could be even more interesting. 
...but maybe it's the place.:dunno:


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

I think what many of the bland new tracks lack are elevation changes. That's what makes Eau Rouge such a monster. Would it be that difficult to artificially create terrain? I don't think so. I also think some of the blame for lack of overtaking is the damn refueling stops. Drivers won't risk it when they know the pit crew can make the pass for them. Get rid of them. Pit stop competitions are boring.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> *Have you ever seen Senna's qualifying lap of Monaco? It sure makes my heart rate to go up and my jaw drop.:yikes:
> 
> I actually love Monaco and find the races quite exciting. With new qualifying it could be even more interesting.
> ...but maybe it's the place.:dunno: *


Qualifying at Monaco is entertaining for me, but there is virtually no passing in the races. None. Zip. Who was it that got caught at the back of the pack last year (started from the pits? Coultard?) and couldn't pass the car in front of him the entire race? :tsk: What good is a racetrack where you can't pass?

OK...it's pretty to see the boats in the harbor, and because of the fact the Monaco GP is viewed as a big "show" more than a race, it'll never get cancelled, but I still think it's the most boring, predictable race of the year. Stay off the guardrails and you'll finish where you started on the grid, as long as your pit crew doesn't screw up.

Oh yeah...Senna rules. Doesn't he still hold the record for number of pole positions at Monaco?


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Coulthard won last year after his team was able to keep his failing engine running by pumping oil from additional reservoir via pit to car remote telemetry! 
It was exciting to watch, engine was puffing smoke but he kept pushing and fought Shumi for the win. That type of fix won't be available anymore due to rule changes.

He had terrible race in the previous season when his car stalled on the grid due to electronics failure and he had to start from the back. Bernoldi kept him behind his Arrows till the pitstops. I think he still finished in the points.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

There is no doubt in my mind that the most boring races are at Hungaroring.:thumbdwn: 

The track is awful in layout and so dusty that nobody will attempt passing because there is no grip outside of racing line.


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

Just because it's difficult to pass at Monaco doesn't mean the race can't be exciting. The Senna/Mansell battle in '91 or '92 was some of the best racing I've seen. Mansell definately had the better car and he sure gave Ayrton a working over but the master held him off. Schumacher's pressure on Coulthard last year was pathetic in comparison.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

richard said:


> *Just because it's difficult to pass at Monaco doesn't mean the race can't be exciting. The Senna/Mansell battle in '91 or '92 was some of the best racing I've seen. Mansell definately had the better car and he sure gave Ayrton a working over but the master held him off. Schumacher's pressure on Coulthard last year was pathetic in comparison. *


Name three races where Senna and Mansell _didn't_ have a good battle.  They were both a little nuts when it came to passing. :loco:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

PhilH said:


> *Name three races where Senna and Mansell didn't have a good battle.  They were both a little nuts when it came to passing. :loco: *


Do you guys remember battles of teammates, Mansell/Piquet and Senna/Prost? No team orders, show me who has bigger balls era.

Somehow it doesn't seem possible nowadays. 
Can you imagine Shumi and Montoya or Villeneuve as his teammates in Ferrari?


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> *Do you guys remember battles of teammates, Mansell/Piquet and Senna/Prost? No team orders, show me who has bigger balls era.*


Senna and Prost had some good ones, but Prost wouldn't take crazy (entertaining) chances like Mansell.



> *Somehow it doesn't seem possible nowadays.
> Can you imagine Shumi and Montoya or Villeneuve as his teammates in Ferrari? *


No, I can't imagine that. Michael is too good and too smart to allow that to happen. Instead, he has a professional #2 driver who doesn't mind taking it up the a$$ for several million dollars a year. I can hardly blame Rubens for signing that contract, but the whole situation kind of sucks.


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

Even being such whiner, I miss Mansell. Maybe some of the reasons F1 is so boring right now is down to the drivers.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

The Asian fly-away races (Shanghai and Bahrain) are supposed to be at the end of year, before Suzuka.

Hungaroring is the next track to be dropped.

Another group is making a bid to build a track in Moscow, this time south east of the city. It will all come down to how Ecclestone handles the division of the profits with the Russians involved.

Spa may make a comeback in 2004 IF the tobacco laws are changed (again) in Belgium and IF the teams will agree to an 18 race season.

This, according to last night's F1 news on Finnish TV.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

1988 - McLaren/Honda











> *Senna and Prost*
> This rivalry has been called 'World War 3', and one could write a whole book on it. In a nutshell, this pairing would always be testy, considering the outright superiority of the McLaren/Honda in 1988, Alain Prost's wily 'Professor' status and Ayrton Senna's ruthless determination.
> 
> While emotions were kept in check for most of the season, things started getting out of hand at the Portuguese GP, where Prost tried to pass Senna on the front straight, and the Brazilian squeezed the Frenchman desperately close to the pit wall.
> ...


http://f1rejects.crosswinds.net/hall/rivalries/

Pointless Senna F1 pics...

1985 - Lotus/Renault









1987- Lotus/Honda


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*Hungaroring.*

The latest news about the Hungaroring track is that it is undergoing modification this year, in advance of the 2003 Grand Prix. The start straight will be lengthened and the first corner widened. When the work is complete, the track will be 4375m long - some 480m longer than it has been up to this point.


----------



## ezsce46 (Mar 7, 2002)

Hijacking my own thread...Let's go !!!!


----------



## ezsce46 (Mar 7, 2002)

another one..


----------



## ezsce46 (Mar 7, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *The Asian fly-away races (Shanghai and Bahrain) are supposed to be at the end of year, before Suzuka.
> 
> B]*


*

Thanks!!, its gonna be pretty cold during that time in Shanghai.*


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

ezsce46 said:


> *Hijacking my own thread...Let's go !!!! *


From the sounds of it after the first tests, Williams has some work to do.

But I don't mind - I am a FIAT hating, McLaren fan!


----------

